# Smoked Salmon slicing



## wade (Oct 16, 2015)

I was recently passed a link to a YouTube video by a BBBQS member showing a smoke salmon slicing demonstrations at the Forman salmon smokery in London. Darren Matson (the man who has taught many top chefs the correct way to carve salmon and who is in the Guinness book of Records for Smoked Salmon slicing) gives the demonstrations and you also get a tour of the smokery.

You may be interested in the videos - they appear to have been filmed on a mobile phone so the audio quality is not great.



It should take you on to part two automatically - but if it does not the link is here



The last demonstration and smokery tour this year is in a couple of weeks (which I have booked myself on to) but they should start again next year in April if anyone is interested. Information can be found here.

http://www.formansfishisland.com/tour-groups.php

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 16, 2015)

Great education!  Thanks for the info buddy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Oct 21, 2015)

WOW! I just heard that there are 45 people on next weeks tour. Are any of you guys on it?


----------



## smokewood (Oct 21, 2015)

Impressive bit of slicing, but a bit difficult to hear what he was saying.


----------



## wade (Nov 1, 2015)

If anyone fancies an enjoyable morning/day out then I would thoroughly recommend this. Joyce came with me and she said that even she really enjoyed it.

The tour started at 11am with a talk explaining the origins of smoking salmon (Eastern Europe) and how it was introduced into the UK. They then explained the different types of smoking methods and the ones they use. The EU are currently in the final stages of confirming the London Cure for salmon as a protected food name.

We then donned white coats, hats and overshoes and had a tour of part of the factory. We got to see the curing and smoking machine and had a demonstration from Darren Matson on salmon splitting, curing and slicing.













Smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2015


















Darren Slicing.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2015






Darren is the current world record holder for smoked salmon slicing.















Darren Certificate.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2015






We then sat down to a substantial platter of their different types of smoked salmon and gravadlax. 













SalmonPlatter.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2015






In the afternoon I had a one-to-one masterclass in smoked salmon carving with Darren.













DSC_1844.JPG



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2015






I learned a lot on the day and came back with several tweaks to try with my usual salmon smoking method. I have started with a batch of 8 large trout this morning (OK, yes I know they are not Salmon but a couple of them were larger than most supermarket salmon) and I will post up the results in a few days.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like you had a great day Wade!


----------



## morrit (Nov 14, 2015)

Funnily enough I watched this guy as Gordon Ramsay challenged him a while back and it's how I have sliced smoked salmon since. He broke his world record as well. It certainly is a lot faster and easier once you get the right technique rather than the silver service way of one slice lay on the plate...another slice lay on the plate...


----------

